# Builde that can speak English - and build



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Guys... if this is in the wrong section or not permitted on this forum then I apologies in advance and will expect any moderator to remove it.

I am looking for a skilled builder to help me with a Barn conversion. The conversion does not need 'project approval' because I am not creating living space. Basically, it is a tidy up of an existing barn to create a garage and some external storage space.

Some details..

Location is Penne, Abruzzo
Barn is approx 10 x 6 Meters and 6-8M high
Made of breeze block
Has a concrete base
Has a electricity already connected

Here is what needs doing -

Replace the existing roof
One wall may need some re-enforcing
New wall sections where the garage door will go 
Render the the outside walls
Fit garage door
Fit 1 or 2 windows
Fit 1 door (gap already there)
Create inner walls (plaster? but open to ideas)
Create 2 levels (needs a staircase and upper floor)
Requires water supply (cold only)
Tidy up electricity feed (may need separate fuse box)
Add new lighting and power points
Demolish and remove a wooden shack attached to the barn

I've struggled to find builders that can speak any English and I've also found Italian builders to be incredibly expensive, unresponsive and difficult to work with. I'm looking for a total cost to complete work not a daily rate. There is no particular hurry with the colder weather moving in but I'd like to get started some time early in the new year.

If you are interested please email me directly so we can arrange to chat. Once again, if this type of post is nor permitted then I apologies in advance.

Many thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i know andcan recomend one in your area 

a word of warning just becouse they spak your lingo dont make them good trades me 
ive sent you a pm


----------

